# OMG We got a yes - were linked!!



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We cant believe how lucky we've been, after a successful home visit we've been chosen to go ahead with our lo,   who will be 7mths on Sunday.

SW said there working hard to get matching panel end of Aug to do intros Sept, but things are tight apparently with so much else going on for others at the same time and the usual 'paperwork' etc, but due to age though they want him home and settled asap, feeling very blessed! 

Keep your hope all of you in limbo land, it comes to us all in the end you can be sure!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my! That is amazing! A gorgeous little boy x

Hope things move very quickly for you!

Xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Amazing, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you both, it's a surreal feeling isn't it! Still scary too at the thought of anything going wrong but we've decided we're not living scared, we've all done enough of that already haven't we within our journeys!
our authority are really by the board and don't seem to give anything away until its a done deal which has made it a frustrating journey so far but we feel confident now that we can be happy


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations - that's fab news. Enjoy shopping  
Love Kiz and lil C    xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Wooooo that's fab news! Try not to get too stressed in the next few months because the waiting and bureaucracy will drive you mad! Enjoy preparing for your little one x


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulations!

Have fun shopping   and yes you are so right, enjoy it don't be frightened (totally understand why though) you're going to be a baby boys mummy!!!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Fab news, Waiting Patiently. This is almost identical to our situation. We were linked nearly a month ago to a six month blue and, all being well we have mp on 29 July and intros wc 18 August. At the time it felt very slow and like they were uncertain about us but just having read the APR we can see that actually there was a lot going on behind the scenes.

It is very exciting, we are going to be mummies!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Woo hoo that's fantastic news!!! Congrats hun xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, enjoy every minute. Xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh wow...wonderful news congratulations!!!!!! X x z


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your confirmed link 😊 xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'm still on cloud nine, DH is still in bed after a long week of hoping and waiting (works nights) so Im leaving him to get a good catch up after his last night, while I've been out and bought just few lickle bits   nothing major, the furniture etc is already on order, and carpet, just got to physically place the order for the bedding but I know what were getting, so I've just picked up a few odds & sods today, want to wait obviously until we speak to the foster carer re size for age etc and what she's already got, what he has coming with him (hoping not much as I know sadly bf have given him absolutely nothing  !! )


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations, that's gr8 news.xx


----------



## Chambordcheetah (May 18, 2014)

What amazing news for you x


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great news! so pleased and what a lovely age.

Hope u can join us girlies awaiting MP in Aug  fingers crossed!

Happy shopping too xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fab news  . Enjoy every second


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I cant stop grinning ha ha! And yes Dawn7 fingers crossed we make it for August! x


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Patiently waiting congrats it is great to see so many of us excited for you....im so pleased for you...I would be the same wanting to buy things...hehe....let us know any updates. ....xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you, its amazing all the support and kindness there is on this site, and we all get our turn in the end it just feels so long coming, and we've only waited 3 mths for a match so actually have been very lucky, first cpr and a match, just goes to show that regardless of how much the lack of communication etc frustrates us our sw's know what there doing for us! Yay! x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

So over the moon for you enjoy every minute x its such a fab time x  and a beautiful age x all my love


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thankyou Millie Cant wait to get him home! xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Fantastic news! So pleased for you xxx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree waiting patiently, our SW's do know what they're doing 

We're linked with the first CPR we saw and know its 100% right for us and our SW knew they were right for us too and she said on the day she told us, there was a van down her road with our surname followed by sons. Me and SW see that as a sign lol 

Look forward to further updates

Pumperkin - I hope ur right and meetings, panel & intros come and go quickly xx


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Fab news congrats x


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely news!! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow that's amazing. Congratulations!! Xxxxxx


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thats amazing news @waitingpatiently...exciting for you. We have been linked to a blue..with meeting at our home with his social worker tomorrow...so so nervous! If everything goes ok tomorrow..is it ok to start buying things? Or is too early? Could it still go wrong? When does the matching panel happen? Its after the intros yeah?


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

rhi4n said:


> Hi everyone! Thats amazing news @waitingpatiently...exciting for you. We have been linked to a blue..with meeting at our home with his social worker tomorrow...so so nervous! If everything goes ok tomorrow..is it ok to start buying things? Or is too early? Could it still go wrong? When does the matching panel happen? Its after the intros yeah?


Good luck today, Im of the mind that things can always go wrong, however our SW is very tight on letting us proceed 'incase' so now shes given us the nod to shop and get the room ready were just going for it, most places will refund if fully still sealed etc so I just wont open bedding and bits until weeks before but I feel better buying it and having it in the house, were fed up feeling like the running scared so are just going to enjoy it, if something happens we'll cross that bridge if and when we come to it fingers crossed all will be dandy


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Thats great news - how exciting


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

Oh waiting patiently what wonderful news... I'm so happy for you both. No more limbo land  . Enjoy your shopping xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Nearly There said:


> Oh waiting patiently what wonderful news... I'm so happy for you both. No more limbo land . Enjoy your shopping xx


Lol thank you, and thanks everyone for all your kind words xx


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations.  Hope it all happens very soon x


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

Everything progressing well..got meeting with foster carers and medical advisor on 5th of September....with matching panel on 16th of september! Should meet him by end of September....so excited!feels more real now as we are allowed to start preparing..his room is coming along. Have bought the album and few bits to prepare for his family album..so looking forward to starting it!

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

rhi4n said:


> Everything progressing well..got meeting with foster carers and medical advisor on 5th of September....with matching panel on 16th of september! Should meet him by end of September....so excited!feels more real now as we are allowed to start preparing..his room is coming along. Have bought the album and few bits to prepare for his family album..so looking forward to starting it!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?


Thats great! We're at panel 29th Aug, intros to start 16th Sept for 7 days, had more pics and just got to complete our part of the linking report and do talking book, we don't meet fc before hand but will soon be given her tel number to contact etc, our agency seem to go by the book 100% which to be honest part of me is glad as they dont seem to fail along the way! Wow its all happening for us now eh, Nursery is nearly finished, pushchair paid for and ready for collection, pals have baby shower booked, which embarrasses me a bit but they wanted to do it so very nice of them xx


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

[/quote]

Thats great! We're at panel 29th Aug, intros to start 16th Sept for 7 days, had more pics and just got to complete our part of the linking report and do talking book, we don't meet fc before hand but will soon be given her tel number to contact etc, our agency seem to go by the book 100% which to be honest part of me is glad as they dont seem to fail along the way! Wow its all happening for us now eh, Nursery is nearly finished, pushchair paid for and ready for collection, pals have baby shower booked, which embarrasses me a bit but they wanted to do it so very nice of them xx
[/quote]

Oh wow that sounds exciting too! We should be meeting him the end of september...and he should be here by the beginning of october! So so excited now..its a strange feeling isnt it?m planning a baby shower too..i think we need one more than anyone xx


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

So so happy for you you must be on cloud nine enjoy every minute x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Waiting_patiently. Exciting times ahead.   This process tests anyone's patience to the hilt!
Rhi4n - good luck to you too.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Petite One said:


> Well done Waiting_patiently. Exciting times ahead.  This process tests anyone's patience to the hilt!
> Rhi4n - good luck to you too.


Thanks Petite one, your not wrong but feel far more comfortable now times ticking and were getting nearer, sw called last week to confirm hubby's time off and panel for 29th with intros on 16th Sept so all good, all feeling very real now and we just cant wait to meet our little boy and have him in our arms  x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great way to end 2014 Waiting_patiently. Roll on your panel. 

I've posted a thread about financial support here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324996.0 Just wanted people's advice on what to ask for and what people have managed to get.


----------



## rhi4n (Jun 7, 2011)

@waiting patiently- we must be a week or so behind yoi! We have our MP on 16th september with intros the week after or the week after that! Arrrggghhh!


----------

